# Help me revive my Kindle 3 (Keyboard)



## ztiberiusd (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a Kindle 3 that was in storage which I brought out the other day. The battery was completely dead and so I put it on charge but when I charge it, the orange light comes on for about 15 seconds and turns off again. If I unplug the cable and plug it back in, the same thing happens. 

I have tried charging it through two different wall chargers and through a PC. 

I have tried letting it charge overnight. 

Assuming it is only charging when the orange light is on, I have tried doing this repeatedly for about 20 minutes to see if the light ever stayed on. 

I have tried holding the power switch for 30 seconds, then holding the home button for 45 seconds and then pressing the R key. 

I heard freezing the battery overnight can help, so I wrapped it up and put it in the freezer, then allowed it to get back to room temperature and put it back in the kindle, but I just had the same results as before. 

The ONLY thing I have done that got any different response from the device was heating the back of the kindle briefly with a hair dryer. After heating it, when I plugged it in the orange light would come on solid for about 5 seconds, and then start to blink for the usual amount of time before turning off. 

I have looked all over the Internet for a solution but I haven't found anything that works. Please help!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

One of the problems with lithium ion batteries is that if they're truly dead sending a charging current to them can cause them to catch fire.  To prevent that they all have circuitry in the battery and also in the tablet to prevent batteries that are totally dead from getting any current.  I can't be sure but it really sounds like that's your situation.

If it is the only solution is a new battery.  You might look at newpower99.com or maybe look on Amazon for a replacement battery.  Most Kindles aren't that difficult to disassemble and Newpower99 includes the tools you'll need with the battery as well as giving you a video showing how to do it.  You can watch the video on Youtube to help you decide if you want to try it before you buy the battery.

I've never used a Newpower99 battery but they've been selling them for years and I've never heard anything bad about them so my guess is it's a safe purchase.  That's what I'd do if a battery died on my Kindle.

Also, it's a really bad idea to put a Kindle in storage or hide it where you'll forget to keep them charged.  These things discharge, as do all batteries, even when they aren't being used, and if you leave it long enough it's a goner.  I have a few devices I no longer use and I keep them where I can see them so I'll be reminded to charge them from time to time until I find a new home for them.

Barry


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I got an aftermarket battery for my 1st gen DX. I had to find the instructions to change it online somewhere, it wasn't as straightforward as you would think. For 10 bucks I breathed new life into my DX, which Amazon doesn't support and I hardly used it since.

But you might feel differently about your Kindle.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Heres's a link to Newpower99's Kindle 3 battery replacement video on Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxKqr3t35HM

I'm not pushing Newpower99 and I'm nervous that it'll sound like I am. It's just the place I know about. I've never had any experience with them. Anyway, watching the video should give you an idea if it's something you want to do and with Ravel's Bolero in the background watching should be pleasant. 

Barry


----------

